

Investment Banker Quits to Pursue Speed Skating Profession - imjk
http://www.longtracklongshot.com/Blog.php/reality-check-investment-banking-from-the-outside-looking-in
This story has nothing about hacking but relates to many of the topics discussed here.  It's basically the story of an investment banker, who is motivated by the 2010 Olympics and decides to pursue a sport he's never before participated in.&#60;p&#62;I remember reading about a guy who's applying the 10K hour rule to golf as a personal experiment, and people here seemed to draw many parallels to their pursuit of programming proficiency. This guy is pretty much pursuing the same 10K hour experiment but doesn't know it.
======
imjk
I remember reading here about the guy applying the 10K Hour Rule to golf as a
personal experiment to see if he can hack it as a golfer. Many of you found
parallels to your own pursuit of programming proficiency, especially those of
you starting "later" in your lives. This guy's pretty much running the same
experiment, perhaps unknowingly.

